# Online d20  Game looking for Players



## damiller (Oct 10, 2003)

I am looking for 3-4 players to take part in an MSN Messenger or OPEN rpg game 1 time a week for 2-3 hours.

The game system is d20 3e DnD

The setting is from Green Ronin's Testament!

email me

dm52082@hotmail.com

d


----------



## damiller (Oct 14, 2003)

2 openings left

get em while their hot!

d


----------

